# Start riding late in your life



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm rather amused that anyone (except maybe a pre-teen) would think that 38 is "late in life".


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

James, since when you ride, I noticed that most people that riding horses, they have been doing it since they are very young. Start riding at age 36 are kinda in the late side.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

shamekh said:


> James, since when you ride, I noticed that most people that riding horses, they have been doing it since they are very young. Start riding at age 36 are kinda in the late side.


I'm not really sure you can assign an age to beginning, but you can possibly assign a desire. I started lessons for the first time about 18 months ago and it has become the best part of my week. I post trot, canter and do small jumps. It's great ! I've had three falls and only one broken bone.....tailbone. 

I am 61.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it sounds like a whole different sort of horse world in Jordan, than here. if you choose to try again, please first find a person you trust, THEN see what horse they have for sale.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

Lily, l lived in US for six years. They are very honest people. But from reading what people posting and experiencing, you guys not much different.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you think you will buy another horse?

by the way, I started riding at 40.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

I told one half of my horse story. After four Months, I did buy a nice looking horse. The first night a guy come to check him. He told me his rear pasterns have too much slope. But that is not a real problem ; a boot will fix them if they brush. He was a great horse. But he loves to run fast. He would gallop for miles. He is getting in extreme shape. I used all kind of bits , he did not care , he would ignore the pressure and run fast. Actually I did enjoy it most of the part
. We did cover a lot of ground. He took me to great places. He can go and go and go. But riding him was dangerous. I figured I would like less energetic horse. I do miss him.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

shamekh said:


> ... He took me to great places. ...



^^^^^ Love this :rofl::clap:

Got any pics? Where do you live now?

Welcome to the forum.

I had limited experience when young, so I am a late in lifer, too.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I started riding in my early 30's had horses for about 5 years then spit with my partner and had to sell all my horses except one who we still have now a Shetland pony that was my daughters..... then I had a break for about 7 or 8 years and started again about 6 years ago I am now the proud owner of nine ponies and spend a lot of my free time with them... I ride two of them.

I never stop learning from them.

Sound like you have had some bad luck with the horses you have had ..


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I got into horses as a mid life crisis. ( cheaper and safer than getting a Corvette and a Red Headed girl friend) 

I was 42 when I got a horse and started serious riding. That was 20 years ago. I got into horses mostly because I had learned how to hunt and kill elk and was old enough that I didn't enjoy packing an elk off the mountain.

Part of owning horses is learning to read them. Both from the perspective of health and what their problems might be, and learning to read their minds and control them. Their is more to stopping a horse than a strong bit. Learning how to do one rein stops, dance with the bushes and do circles and S while working the horse will teach you that the bit is not the important part.

As you spend time with the horses and get more experience, you will develop your horsemanship skills. These skills will allow you to take better care of your horses, allow you to recognize problems before they become serious, and to avoid buying problem horses, unless you are looking for a challenge to work on.

Read and watch all the training videos you can get ahold of. Pay attention to horseman who know more than you. Your skills will improve and you will start to believe you are having better luck with your horses.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

shamekh said:


> James, since when you ride, I noticed that most people that riding horses, they have been doing it since they are very young. Start riding at age 36 are kinda in the late side.


That may be late for starting, but it certainly isn't late in life. I can't really tell you what age I started - mid-50s, maybe? - because I make a point of not keeping track of age. Seems to me that so much of aging is really psychosomatic: you get all sorts of message from people to "act your age", so you stop doing things, not because you can't, but because people are constantly telling you ought to. And of course the inactivity pretty soon ensures that you really can't do them any more.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I was given my first horse when I was 24. An OTTB from my grandfather. The horse didn't like racing so my grandfather signed the horse over to me. My Father In Law got on the horse one time in the round pen to make sure I wouldn't get bucked off right away and a month later we loaded him up in the trailer with all the other horses for a nice long ride. Looking back I wonder what my husband's family was thinking. Putting me on the back of a horse just off the track who hadn't been ridden in the mountains! The thought scares me now that I know more about horses. But Comic took good care of me that first ride and we've been learning together ever since. I don't really think 24 is "late in life" but, compared to most riders (especially where I live now) that's pretty old to start. Comic and I have been riding together for 8 years now. I like to think I'm a better rider now but I think he's just a more mature horse


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm one of those who started very young. I was 5 or 6. My observation is that it seems much more difficult to learn to ride as an adult. Hats off to all of you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I rode horses when I was a young boy....and again for a year or two in my mid-twenties.....

When my wife and I got horses again, she was 56 and I was 52.....


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

I started riding almost 3 years ago doing trail rides. I was 36-37. In May of this year I bought my first horse. After a few months I realized we didn't click, she was very dominant so I sold her. I bought my current horse in September and she is a keeper! Lol

Riding later can be scary but you also appreciate the relationship on a greater level I think.

Best of luck in your horse experience!


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I rode from age of 12 until late teens, and then horses took a back seat to college, marriage, children and a career. Now that I am retired, I have jumped back in with both feet, switching from riding trotting horses to a TWH. If I am able to ride for another 10 years, I'll never run out of things to learn and improve on...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

One of my favorite teammates began riding at 50. And she started with polo lessons. 

Now she is three years in with three head of decent ponies. 

And, no, she is not particularly athletic. Or wasn't.

One of my favorite polo bosses started at 52, though he had ridden as a child. Now he is in his late 60s and still plays medium goal tournaments.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

my first fall it was on my first lazy horse. Even I was scary, I wanted him to canter. but rarely I could make him canter. The third time he did canter. While i was enjoying it, He wanted to go faster, I pulled him; he pulled me out of the seat, the saddle has, j do not know what it is called; but like a stick shift. it hurt as hell. not only that, I found myself in front of him. my advice to those people, the first year riding, lean back ward as much as you could. falling is not as bad as you think. go canter it is fun.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I was 50 the 1st time I ever got on a horse. I was a passenger, but it was the smoothest ride i ever had on a horse. She was a 9 year old hardly ever ridden saddle horse. I only rode this horse 2 maybe 3 times. At 51 I started taking lessons, I'm 53 now.

Falling may not be as bad as you think. But at 53, falling hurts more than I thought it would.

The horse I bought from my riding instructor after a few months of lessons was green. Green on green may not always be black and blue, but it sure can equal pain. A year later, this green horse is my favorite.


----------



## Wild Berry (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm 37 and want to get a pack horse and one to ride. I'm just going to pack what I need and go. I'll have to gun break and I'll also need low maintenance horses. Where should I start? I know that it will be a while before I can do this so don't mind starting with the youngest horse possible. I need its full trust. What breeds are the best for this.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

jamesqf said:


> I'm rather amused that anyone (except maybe a pre-teen) would think that 38 is "late in life".


Amen.....Heck, I didn't "grow up" until about 35 and started having some common sense gained from all my experience (aka mistakes)

I started riding at 50.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

other than riding 'rental horses' a few times in my life , I began riding with lessons at age 55, got my own horse and could ride more than once a week and for longer than 30 mins at a time.....at age 57. 
I'm 64 now and love seeing pictures or reading about folks riding well into 80's or 90's!

Fay


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

No one wana tells us his/ her little adventure with horses. I wrote about my first fall.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

shamekh said:


> No one wana tells us his/ her little adventure with horses. I wrote about my first fall.


My most recent memorable adventure happened last spring... recently retired and very independent, I told my husband that I couldn't wait on him to haul my horse, so it was time I began pulling the trailer on my own. I have watched him haul and drive all kinds of rigs, and he has drilled me over and over about precautions and such. My first haul was less than 5 miles to go ride with a friend at her house. Turning around in her driveway is quite difficult, especially for a newbie with a bumper pull trailer. We had the brilliant idea that to avoid backing, I should pull up and circle around on the hill next to the driveway. (She had no experience hauling either.) I cut the wheel too sharply, and the entire side of the trailer came off the ground about a foot with my horse inside - my friend was watching in horror, while I was totally ignorant of what was happening. The Good Lord was looking out for me - she said the trailer seemed suspended in air, and after what seemed an eternity, the tires touched back down.

Shortly after that eye opening close call, Ombré became harder and harder to load in that trailer, until he just flat refused.... NO surprise! I sold it and bought a taller stock side trailer, and while he was anxious at first, he now loads easily. As for me, I have become a much better driver, and have even become quite adept at backing up and turning around - the flatter the ground, the better!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I rode a bit as a child, then REALLY started riding at 40. I ride trails mostly, and am now 56. I am still regularly out ridden by my 62 year old friend. 

it's not age so much, as heart . 

do you have the heart?


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I had horses from age 12 until I was almost 18. Boys and college got in the way and I sold them (stupid choice, I know).

Fast forward 40 years. I'm bought my mare in September and I turned 59 last week. I'm back in the saddle and loving it. 
M


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

weedlady said:


> I had horses from age 12 until I was almost 18. Boys and college got in the way and I sold them (stupid choice, I know).
> 
> Fast forward 40 years. I'm bought my mare in September and I turned 59 last week. I'm back in the saddle and loving it.
> M


Good for you! Even though I kept a horse or two throughout most of my adult life, only since I retired over a year ago have I truly become a serious student of all things horse! I have learned more and ridden more in the past year than the previous three decades!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Got my first horse at 20. Both of us green as grass. Turned out okay, since he was a very kind, forgiving soul. The next horse was not. LOL! 

I've been riding for 36 years, and I always applaud the older adult ammies. The ground hurts a lot worse when you're older, and you don't bounce anymore; you splat and break things.

You're only 'old' when you think you are. Chronological age has little to do with how old I actually_ feel_.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

sjharris53: Can you guess how many miles you have ridden next year?, I probably did 500 miles last year. I feel the more experience you have, the more fun to ride.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> Got my first horse at 20. Both of us green as grass. Turned out okay, since he was a very kind, forgiving soul. The next horse was not. LOL!
> 
> I've been riding for 36 years, and I always applaud the older adult ammies. The ground hurts a lot worse when you're older, and you don't bounce anymore; you splat and break things.
> 
> You're only 'old' when you think you are. Chronological age has little to do with how old I actually_ feel_.


 
Indeed. As my orthopedic is fond of saying..."genes can get you so far then it's mileage"


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll reply only on the condition that I can change late to later in the op's title. I became a horse owner at 44. I'm later in life than some but expect to live and ride another 30-40 years. Also had kids later in life than some which is the reason I'm a horse owner. One horse turned into 4 over the course of 2 years. Horses are later in life too ranging from 13 to 20+ years old. My two are gaited while my daughters are not. I enjoy caring for them daily even if I don't have time to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

I sat on a horse with my legs hanging down when I was young. Hahah! Didn't know what the heck I was doing. Did some more riding on a very nice horse and some very not nice horses when I was in my 20's. Still no lessons. Just luck...or should I say, grace! 

Started taking lessons at 56 and got Journey at 58. We've been together 5 years. Still lessoning. Still learning. Wouldn't trade her for the world. By grace and less bad days than good, hope for many, many more years!

And I agree the ground is a lot harder these days. Slipped off the mounting block in June last year. Still have a weird booboo on my shin.  Geez!


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

Dear All, 

I am sorry that I have used inaccurate title of the post. David brought to my attention that the title should be changed. I agree that using the word "later" is more accurate that late. 
My intention of the post is for who people who start riding, learning to ride, owning horses when they mature. I thought it will be fun to talk about how scared, how careful, how fun to ride when we are older. 
Once again, please try to accept my apology if I represented the post inappropriately, 

Now, Any suggestions about proper title for the post.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

shamekh said:


> sjharris53: Can you guess how many miles you have ridden next year?, I probably did 500 miles last year. I feel the more experience you have, the more fun to ride.


Good question! I bought my TWH at the end of March, so from April to November, I probably rode him an average of 20 miles a month, so we probably covered about 160 miles. This year I am using an app called Endomondo to track my rides... so far this year I have ridden just over 14 miles.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

sjharris53 said:


> Good question! I bought my TWH at the end of March, so from April to November, I probably rode him an average of 20 miles a month, so we probably covered about 160 miles. This year I am using an app called Endomondo to track my rides... so far this year I have ridden just over 14 miles.


We tend to keep track of the hours spent in the saddle. Our Paso Finos can cover a lot of miles on even an "average" ride. I don't want to get hung up on the mileage thing but rather quality riding time. Oh, and I'm to lazy to use my Garman 800.....


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> We tend to keep track of the hours spent in the saddle. Our Paso Finos can cover a lot of miles on even an "average" ride. I don't want to get hung up on the mileage thing but rather quality riding time. Oh, and I'm to lazy to use my Garman 800.....


I totally agree it's about quality time in the saddle, but then, to me, anytime in the saddle is quality time! The app I use does also track time spent...


----------



## bdcolquitt (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey, I turn 56 Thursday! I bought a 15 yo Arabian last summer & have been taking lessons since June. I rode when I was in my 20's but had to sell my horses when I went to college. Career, family & life took up my time until recently. Now I'm back doing what I've loved since as far back as my memories go. I've loved horses since I was a small, small child & still do! I'm so lucky I can still do what I love so much.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello all, 

I can not wait until it gets warmer. It has been over two months I did not do any riding. I gained over 15 pounds by sitting and writing manuscripts. Trotting for long distance will burn all this extra fat. I start looking for another horse, my mare is in her late pregnancy. If I get a strong sound horse, I am planning to go for Marathon this year. I was told that riding on the plain desert sand ( no trees, no traffic, no rocks) just horses is the most enjoyable riding experience.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's a lot to be said for riding through a quiet forest, too. Some of my favorite trails are in forested state parks. :wink:


----------



## EquineDuchess (Feb 13, 2015)

The horse I bought from my riding instructor after a few months of lessons was green. Green on green may not always be black and blue, but it sure can equal pain. A year later, this green horse is my favorite.

[/QUOTE]
Oh.my.gosh.... I'm in love with this horse!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I started riding horses when I was 38.

The only thing that made that really easy for me was I had ridden donkeys for 20 years LOL

The only thing that been hard for me is understanding horse thinking. Right now I am riding a green Morgan who has a mind of his own. I understand him just fine due to my years of donkeys. LOL


Have noticed that having ridden donkeys I have a decent seat which saves me at its second nature. Not sure what it would be like it I had never ridden before... I dont think it would be as easy.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

I heard that people who are used to ride donkeys, can easily learn how to ride horses. I rode donkey one in my life for several yards. I noticed Nowadays donkeys are smaller in size.


----------

